# What is this black thingy?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

Is this normal on my turkey's chest?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a great pic. All I see is what might be a black feather.

@Poultry Judge and @danathome are our turkey people.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

It's normal. Both domestic and wild gobblers have a "beard." Even some hens will grow them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They can grow quite long on the Eastern Wild Turkeys.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Turkey beard! They can get quite long.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> They can grow quite long on the Eastern Wild Turkeys.


I just looked them up and now I want one 🙃


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two, Hania, you want two. They would help protect your chickens from overhead threats.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes they will, plus they are entertaining.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The can also make great pets. My Tommy often follows me around the yard until I pick him up for a hug.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Ok that’s it I’m getting two😃


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

It normal for a turkey to have that. I have a couple of female turkeys that have the same thing don’t worry it’s just part of the bird.


----------

